# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Thời điểm tuyệt vời để du lịch Hàn Quốc

## dulichviet89

Hàn Quốc là một điểm đến tuyệt nổi tiếng với đảo Nami phim trường nổi  tiếng với bộ phim Bản Tình Ca Mùa Đông với những con đường, cánh rừng  tràn ngập mầu Đỏ Vàng của cây lá. Hàn Quốc cũng là một trong những quốc  gia có nền văn hóa vô cùng đặc sắc, nơi đây còn là địa điểm du lịch mua  sắm rất hấp dẫn với mỗi du khách Việt. Việc chọn cho mình thời gian đến  Hàn Quốc luôn là một vấn đề đối với mỗi du khách đang có ý định đi *du lịch Hàn Quốc* để giúp đỡ du khách trong việc lựa chọn thời gian, dưới đây là một số những gợi ý cho du khách.


*Mùa Xuân từ tháng 3 đến tháng 5:* Dù ở bất kỳ quốc gia  nào thì mùa xuân cũng là mùa dễ chịu nhất trong năm và Hàn Quốc không  phải là một ngoại lệ, vào mùa xuân ở Hàn Quốc thường rất ấm áp, không có  mưa, hơn nữa vào mùa xuân khung cảnh ở Hàn Quốc vô cùng đẹp. Tuy vậy  đây không phải là thời gian tốt nhất để du khách có thể đi *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* bởi vào mùa này là thời gian bụi vàng thổi từ Trung Quốc sang sẽ khiến bạn khá khó chịu.

  
*Mùa hè từ tháng 6 đến tháng 8:* là thời gian mà các  công ty du lịch khuyên du khách không nên đến Hàn Quốc bởi vào thời gian  này Hàn Quốc rất oi bức, không khí cực ẩm, nhiệt độ có thể lên đến 40  độ C và thường xuất hiện những trận mưa lớn, tuy nhiên nếu đến các thành  phố Biển như Busan thì mùa này cũng không quá tệ hại.
  
*Mùa thu từ tháng 9 đến tháng 11:* Ở Hàn Quốc có thể coi là một mùa lý tưởng nhất cho các *Tour du lịch Hàn Quốc 5 ngày*  bởi vào thời gian này thời tiết mát mẻ dễ chịu, những cảnh đẹp lãng mạn  sẽ làm du khách vô cùng thích thú như tại Seoul du khách sẽ bắt gặp  những hàng cây trong công viên phủ đầy lá vàng, hơn nữa vào mùa này du  khách có thể đi ngắm cảnh mà không lo bị nóng bức hay gặp những trận mưa  lớn.
  
*Mùa Đông từ tháng 12 đến tháng 2:* Nếu du khách yêu  thích môn thể thao mùa đông trượt tuyết thì mùa đông là thời gian du  khách nên đến Hàn Quốc, nếu ai đó đã từng xem qua các bộ phim truyện Hàn  Quốc thì có thể thấy khung cảnh mùa đông tại Hàn Quốc cũng khá lãng  mạn, ngoài ra vào mùa đông du khách có thể được tắm tại các suối nước  nóng.

----------

